# Sergeant Thomas Alexander



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sergeant Thomas Alexander

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Rayville Police Department
Louisiana*
End of Watch: Saturday, September 11, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 57
*Tour of Duty:* 20 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, September 11, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Sergeant Thomas Alexander was shot and killed while responding to a burglary in progress in Richland Parish.

A woman had called 911 to report the sound of breaking glass. Sergeant Alexander, who was the closest officer to the location, responded to the scene despite the call coming from outside of the city limit.

Sergeant Alexander was the first officer to arrive at the scene and began searching the home. The three suspects were hidden inside and opened fire as he conducted the search. Responding deputies heard the shots as they arrived on the scene and took one of the suspects into custody inside the home. The two other suspects were apprehended a short time later.

Sergeant Alexander had served with the Rayville Police Department for 13 years and had previously served with the Richland Parish Sheriff's Office for seven years. He is survived by his wife and two daughters.
Agency Contact Information
Rayville Police Department
900 Harrison Street
Rayville, LA 71269

Phone: (318) 728-4431

_*Please contact the Rayville Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt. Not even his call and still willing to assist his brothers and sisters!


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Rest in Peace, Sir. God bless.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sgt.


----------

